# Grafikkarte wird nicht erkannt



## tror (12. Juli 2004)

NVIDIA GeForce2 MX 100/200

Wenn Rechner gestartet  nachdem länger ausgeschaltet, wackelt das Bild schon in der Startmaske und bildet vertikale Streifen. Rechner fährt normal hoch und stellt automatisch  Auflösungsschema auf den niedrigsten Wert um. 

Wenn ich nach einigen Minuten den Rechner ein zweitesmal neu starte, steht das Bild normal, als wäre alles in Ordnung.

Was für Einstellungsmöglichkeiten habe ich. Wo könnte der fehler liegen?

_ _ _ _ _
Wenn Rechner nach dem ersten Neustart mit vertikalen Streifenmuster auf dem Bildschirm, erhalte ich folgende Werte

System board
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CPU speed - 1598 MHz
Type - Intel
AGP aperture - 64 MB
AGP transfer mechanism - Deaktiviert (desktop sharing?)
AGP non-local memory - (n/a)
AGP revision - 2.00
AGP transfer rates supported - 1x, 2x, 4x
Current AGP transfer rate - 4x
Sideband addressing - hardware support, but currently disabled
Fast write protocol - hardware support, but currently disabled
AGP texturing - hardware support, but currently disabled

Graphics card #1
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Identity - NVidia Display controller
Memory clock - 149,74 MHz
Engine clock - 175,00 MHz
IRQ - 16, not shared
AGP revision - 2.00
AGP transfer rates supported - 1x, 2x, 4x
Current AGP transfer rate - 4x
Sideband addressing - (n/a)
Display driver - vga.dll, v.5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)
DirectX driver - vga.dll, v.5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)
Attached monitor - Default Monitor (Microsoft)
Monitor caps (1) - 1600x1200, 75kH
_ _ _ _ _ _ 
_ _ _ _ _ _

Nach zweitem Neustart mit normalem Bild erhalte ich folgende Werte:

System board
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CPU speed - 1599 MHz
Type - Intel
AGP aperture - 64 MB
AGP transfer mechanism - DMA
AGP non-local memory - 3,9 MB
AGP revision - 2.00
AGP transfer rates supported - 1x, 2x, 4x
Current AGP transfer rate - 4x
Sideband addressing - hardware support, but currently disabled
Fast write protocol - hardware support, but currently disabled
AGP texturing - Enabled

Graphics card #1
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Identity - NVidia Display controller
Memory clock - 149,74 MHz
Engine clock - 175,00 MHz
IRQ - 16, not shared
AGP revision - 2.00
AGP transfer rates supported - 1x, 2x, 4x
Current AGP transfer rate - 4x
Sideband addressing - (n/a)
Display driver - nv4_disp.dll, v.6.14.10.5672
DirectX driver - nv4_disp.dll, v.6.14.10.5672
Attached monitor - Fujitsu x176 (Microsoft)
Monitor caps (1) - 1600x1200, 100kHz, 200Hz


----------



## SpitfireXP (12. Juli 2004)

Versuche einmal die Karte zu deinstallieren, neu Starten, und wieder die Treiber neu zu installieren.
Wenn du neu startest, kannst du auch einmal den Rechner ausschalten, und die Kontakte der Grafikkarte reinigen. Danach wieder richtig einstecken.


----------

